# my new tiel and budgie



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok some how i have a pic of the budgie and tiel i am getting the 3rd week in febuary as you can see they get along great and look at the size of the cage


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A match made in heaven!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

They are pretty birds Allen. Do you have any names picked out yet?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no names yet


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

How 'bout Mutt and Jeff?


----------



## snowpikachu (Jul 20, 2008)

reminds me of my tiel and my budgie


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you know if they are male or female?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

budgie male tiel female


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute couple


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol. They both look super cute and so happy with each other.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pretty Yellow Face Type 2 Budgie  and beautiful tiel


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Very pretty fids. I'm thinking about getting a male Budgie. I've got a nice cage for another bird. It would be nice to have someone to talk to. I have a Native American name picked out that means big talker.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh man i love the yellow faces.....what a pair of cuties!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

not a better description than super cute!!


----------

